# Index.dat



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

To see the contents of INDEX.DAT, which holds every website your computer has ever been to with Internet Explorer download and install 
Index.dat file viewer from - http://www.finaldownload.com/internet_networking_tools_utilities_index_dat_viewer.html


----------



## SeksiYANK (Mar 15, 2005)

Well I don't use internet explorer, but I wasn't aware of the Index.DAT file.

Thanks for the tip OBP!

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/Indexdat-Suite.shtml

^Found this via google. This has a few more options.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I downloaded it. The problem was every spyware program I had on my machine started screaming that I was being hijacked. 

It might have been the program accessing some settings that are normally off limits but I uninstalled it and am scanning with everything and the kitchen sink right now. I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I came up clean. I still don't want that program. Spysweeper and MS antispyware alarmed on it. Both claimed changes to search and homepage. I blocked with both. I'll live without the program.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I only use it to see what is in the Index.DAT file.
I use MoveOnBoot
http://www.gibinsoft.net/gipoutils/fileutil/index.htm
They have the [email protected] 1.9.5 (English), EXE-setup (644 Kb) free at the bottom of the page.

Never had any trouble with it.
Just right click on and file and go to the properties tab and then when the properties comes up your see that you have a tab that says [email protected]
Click on the tab and then [email protected] in the window below.
Your see it show the command below. 
Click the Execute buttom.
Another window pops up and you can pick copy, rename or delete from it. 
Pick what you want and click next or cancel.

Guess it would be great too if you had some spyware that is is hard to delete.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Skivvywaver, the reason the anti-spyware programs flag it up is because it has to modify the registry to allow the Index.dat file to be viewed. It is normally off-limits because it is always open and being updated. For that reason it is very difficult to delete with Windows XP but easier with the older DOS based programs.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got WinPatrol and on some installs etc if there are some things that WinPatrol watchs for change it lets you know with a pop-up and ask you if you want to let this change happen on boot up or reboot. Even had it doing a uninstall a couple times where the uninstall makes a temp file in the temp folder to clean up on the next boot.


----------



## TOF (Sep 10, 2004)

Last year I had success installing this program to a floppy. I deleted all the extra files and kept only the exe. It worked very well on any computer I tried it on without needing the registry entries.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I only saw one bad thing, but all my buttons are blank so i dont know what to do..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

cheese said:


> I only saw one bad thing, but all my buttons are blank so i dont know what to do..


What did you do what what program?


----------

